# Live TV issues



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello been having some weird stuff happen with my Bolt. When changing channels and then go back to the channel I was watching it is playing back in time and not live. This also happens if I start to play a show while it is recording and then once I catch up and go back to live tv it goes back to the start of the program like it was paused and I then have to fast forward it. This also happens if I change inputs and then go back to Tivo, the channel is not live it is behind. Has anyone else had these issues? This is really annoying.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Let me take a guess, you are using a tuning adapter, and possibly on Spectrum/Charter cable? I had the exact same issue with my Bolt and 3 Edge tuners. As soon as I disconnected the Tuning Adapter this problem went away. I did loose a couple of channels, but I hardly watch them and having the box work properly was worth the loss.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes I do use a tuning adapter from Spectrum but disconnecting it is not an option as I would lose a lot of channels.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Yep, depends on what tier you subscribe to. I am on the lowest tier, so after I pulled the TA out and scanned through all my channels I only lost two that I sometimes watched. Could be others, but I only looked for the ones I use. YMMV


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea there would be quite a few I would not get. This is really frustrating. I did not have this pro with my Roamio.


----------

